# Indonesian: mucil



## kata2

Mucil, Residivis Sabu Kembali Dagang | Balikpapan Pos

Mucil, Residivis Sabu Kembali Dagang

MUCIL: Da menghadap dinding ketika dipamerkan polisi di Polsek Tanjung Redeb.

*What does "Mucil" mean? *


----------



## sosro

'Mucil' is not Indonesian word. I think it is from local language. But, I can understand the meaning of this word. It means like 'bandel' in Indonesian, or 'ngeyel' in Javanese. I don't know the exact equivalent word in English. But, I think it is more like 'stubborn'.


----------



## kata2

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## fdb

I think it might be Arabic muʽajjal معجل“urgent”.


----------



## kata2

Thanks for your reply too.


----------



## Rani_Author

I agree with what Sosro said. Mucil isn't an Indonesian word.  It's from a local language in Indonesia named "Banjar". The meaning is stubborn. Although, "bandel" in Indonesia, doesn't just mean stubborn, but also "naughty". Sometimes, mucil could mean "cerewet" (fussy, choosey).


----------



## kata2

Thanks for your reply. 

I now know I am learning "Bahasa Banjar" as well.


----------

